# 1337 Razor L337 packs to be given away



## Viperlocc (Oct 18, 2010)

Wouldn't mind winning one myself.  Check it out:

http://l33t.razerzone.com/index.php?


----------



## Aden (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, we know, you need to refer people to enter the other contest or whatever. Someone's been here and done that.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 19, 2010)

Some of that stuff available looks crap, why would you want most of it? Unless your a *Hardcore* PC gamer, but then you would have all that stuff anyway.


----------



## Carenath (Oct 19, 2010)

Eh, sometimes it's overpriced, sometimes it's good stuff. Depends.


----------



## Ames (Oct 19, 2010)

Razor is overpriced, overrated shit.


----------

